# What a shock!!!



## Ashadeen (Mar 1, 2007)

Disneys left eye started protrude a few days ago and of course it was the day before good friday and the vet was in holidays. But since she was behaving normal and also eating so, I thought maybe we will make it over the long weekend... but on sunday she bleeded out of her left ear!!! But she didn't show some unusual behavior and a few hours later is was over and since then the eye is slowly going back.

I read, if a eye protrudes it means there is a tumor or a abscess behind the eye causing it. And if that is the case, one couldn't have done anything.
So I think the bleeding was probably the abscess broken up. I hope so and the whole thing is over now. But I'm still waiting for the vet to return.
I really hope I don't have to put her to sleep. I don't won't her to die, she is my darling.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

An abcess isn't full of blood, it's full of pus. A clear-ish, yellow guck about the consistancy of vinegar. Bleeding from the ear is quite serious, I'd sugest taking the rat to the vet in any case, because even an abcess/tumor behind the eye seems very painful.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Pus is actully Deeper yellow/green/ or brown. 

Def. take you kid to the vet in either case, bleeding is never good. Needs to be treated/looked at Asap.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

grr why do animals always seem to get sick in the holidays!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She could have a tooth abscess, the bleeding from the ear could be inner ear infection, pituitary tumour, etc. Not a good sign. Is her head tilted?

Have you smelt her mouth, her ear and her eye? Do any of them smell bad?
That's infection and must be dealt with. If you have a good vet he'll give you a combo of good drugs to deal with this problem plus hopefully a steroid like prednisone to deal with the inflammation. If you have a wishy washy vet he will give you baytril alone which just won't cut it.  

Does her eye seem normal now? Poor baby that must've hurt.  If the vet won't give you steroids, you could ask for metacam, which is a pain killer plus anti-inflammatory, used after surgeries, for pain and to bring down swelling.

Good luck and get to a vet asap.


----------



## Ashadeen (Mar 1, 2007)

Showed Disney up at the vet. He confirmed what I've already thought. It is either a tumor or an abscess.   

He gave me an antibiotic, I should put in her ear every day, in case it is an abscess.

An more than this he cannot do 

I really hope it is an abscess and not an tumor...


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i'm sorry to hear that. i hope it's an abcess as well, and that your poor baby will get better.


----------



## Ashadeen (Mar 1, 2007)

She is such a funny girl, makes me always laugh with whatever she's doing.

Like here hanging downunder... 











Oh...I don't want to lose her  , she is just 1 year old!!


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

Aw she's such a beautiful girl. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and Disney. Sorry i can't be of more help, just keep watching her as closely as you have been then at least you can spot any more problems as soon as they arise


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Curious... have you brought home any new rats lately?


----------



## Ashadeen (Mar 1, 2007)

Night said:


> Curious... have you brought home any new rats lately?



8O Why? :?:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

protruding eyes is a symptom of SDA along with a swollen neck, etc.

http://www.petratscanada.com/sda.htm


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Aawww she's really cute! I hope everything turns out for the better and if not I hope you do ok! 

Now what's this about bug eyes being a SDA symptom? 

Is it possible for a rat to just naturaly have bugy eyes? Kinda off topic but I'd like to know.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sky14 said:


> Aawww she's really cute! I hope everything turns out for the better and if not I hope you do ok!
> 
> Now what's this about bug eyes being a SDA symptom?
> 
> Is it possible for a rat to just naturaly have bugy eyes? Kinda off topic but I'd like to know.


bulging eyes are a problem, SDA or not.
check out the link sky, there's a pic of a rat with those eyes.


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

If it's an inner ear infection, shouldn't she be on oral antibiotics too? I would think a vet would have prescribed them as a precautionary measure at the very least.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

...............

What if it's only the eyeball that's bugy? The rest of the face is fine and normal but the eyeball sticks out a little farther than normal kinda like if you put pressure right under the eyes??


----------



## Ashadeen (Mar 1, 2007)

Disney's eye is not better but it's not worse either. 

She is still the lively and lovely rat I know. She has a heathy look despite her eye. She's behaving normally, she's eating well...


----------

